# Specs on Bose...



## rose0295 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are there subwoofers in the 07 Altima? The salesman said there are 2 in the back but it really doesn't sound like it. Maybe it's just me... ?? I think he is wrong in general though b/c he said there are 2 subwoofers in the trunk, 2 speakers in the back seat, 2 in the front seat and 2 in the front dash?- that's 8 speakers. The system has 9. I think my Pontiac G6 had better base w/ no Bose system. I'm lost..

Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## delusion_ (Jan 21, 2007)

My 07 Altima does appear to have 2 "subwoofers" in the back somewhere, however they only fire on really low frequencies. There are 2 normal speakers in the back, 2 in the front door panels, and three on the dash (one in the center.) I believe the ones on the dash, though are tweeters or tiny speakers.


----------



## rose0295 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I did figure out there were 3 in the dash. With all the hype I heard about Bose I thought it would be better. 

I have a stupid question for you. Up near the interior light switches, there is a little light that glows orange (on the right side). Why is this there and what is it for?


----------



## delusion_ (Jan 21, 2007)

It's funny you ask about that orange light -- I discovered it right after pulling away from the car lot. I asked my sister's husband (a Nissan lead technician) and he had no idea what it was for.

I'm guessing its to semi-illuminate the lower controls/shifter/console ? Doesn't seem to do that great of a job, though.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

if you're familiar with bmw you'll see that bmw's have had this led in their cars forever... it just a lil fancy light to light up the shifter area.. the ones found in beemers are much much brighter though.. .... and about the bose system.. it blows.


----------

